# 2013 altima CVT service?



## ironforger (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello,

My daghters 2013 altima has 38,000 miles. I'd like to change the CVT fluid.

Any tips? No internal filters on these units? Must we use the dealer trans fluid NISSAN CVT fluid NS-3?

Is it really as simple as draining the fluid and re-filling? I noticed a drain plug.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

as long as its under warranty, I would let the dealer do it, so its documented, just in case anything happens.... but thats me


----------



## ironforger (Oct 2, 2007)

she bought the car used. Would the original warranty still apply? And does the original warranty cover normal maintenance such as changing the trans fluid?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Changing the CVT fluid is a maintenance item, not a warranty item. The CVT fluid is good for 100,000 MI. There is an extended warranty for the CVT that covers 10 years or 120,000 MI if repair/replacement needs to be performed.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

rogoman said:


> Changing the CVT fluid is a maintenance item, not a warranty item. The CVT fluid is good for 100,000 MI. There is an extended warranty for the CVT that covers 10 years or 120,000 MI if repair/replacement needs to be performed.


not on the 13's up just the basic 5/60


----------

